# Sawed off shotgun



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2011)

And why not? Apparently in Pa you can chop one down to 18" barrell length. So I think I am going to take a saw to one jess for the #### of it. Huh?


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 23, 2011)

What happened to the Pic?

Looked like an old double in decent shape. Depending on who made it, I'd trade ya a good S&W riot gun for it.
Decent doubles are tough to find. Don't go to hacking just yet!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treemandan (Nov 24, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> What happened to the Pic?
> 
> Looked like an old double in decent shape. Depending on who made it, I'd trade ya a good S&W riot gun for it.
> Decent doubles are tough to find. Don't go to hacking just yet!
> ...












1920's crescent firearms 16 gauge side by side.

Yeah, i dunno, maybe I should leave it alone. Somebody screwed up the buttstock allready.


----------



## olyman (Nov 24, 2011)

treemandan said:


> 1920's crescent firearms 16 gauge side by side.
> 
> Yeah, i dunno, maybe I should leave it alone. Somebody screwed up the buttstock allready.



eggsplain the sprocket and chain on the mantle.......


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a sawed off 12 gauge. Apparently it is harder (or impossible) to re-choke double barrels, then 16 would be harder yet. (taps) 

I wouldn't cut that one. 

It's not hard to re-choke a single barrel 12 gauge.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 24, 2011)

Do not saw that old gun off, It might be worth something now.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 24, 2011)

Crescent wasn't too bad and 16ga is getting to be rare.
There is some collector value.

How bad is the stock buggered?
Split behind the tang from oil soaking? That can be repaired without a complete re-deux most times.

Pics of the carnage?

I'm serious on the swap if you're interested in a 70's S&W 20" 12ga police model in 70% cond.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 24, 2011)

Go to shotgunworld they have the same kind on people that are on here. my vote is don't saw it.


----------



## luke213 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you cut down a shotgun I would really recommend measuring twice I'd also suggest going with something like 18.5 rather than 18 because you never know for sure where someone will measure from to check the length. I actually went with 22 on my pump because Michigan has overall length requirements and don't allow SBR's etc so to be legal with a pistol grip I went a little long. That said pistol grips aren't really very useful for most things. I had mine when we were traveling because it was a little more maneuverable in the motohome.

Oh and pipe cutter works well, the just use a file to clean up the cut and finish with sandpaper and a day of cold blue. 

Take care! 

Luke 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having the sawedoff that James Caan carried in the Dukes movie Eldorado.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 24, 2011)

Stihl Sawing, your neighbor is bringing me a toy tomorrow. 

Bang Bang Bang


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 24, 2011)

From the 20's could very well be a Damascus barrel and would not be safe to shoot (low brass only) in it's present condition. If you cut it off all bets would be off.

I've got an old Ithaca made in 1908 (as best as I can tell) and it's Damascus. I shoot only low brass trap loads and it handles them pretty well. My Grandfather used to shoot #6's high brass to knock squirrels and coons out with this old gun, I ain't that brave.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 25, 2011)

You can also get paperwork and pay a fee to cut it which ever length you want. I used to be into shotguns but pistols have taken over. I like a nice remington 1100 for dove and skeet tho.


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 26, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> You can also get paperwork and pay a fee to cut it which ever length you want. I used to be into shotguns but pistols have taken over. I like a nice remington 1100 for dove and skeet tho.



Good point but that $500 paper opens up 3 cans of worms. As you may know some of those worms ain't no way shape or form nice to deal with. Just saying. Me likey the small hand cannons also.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 26, 2011)

olyman said:


> eggsplain the sprocket and chain on the mantle.......



Umm, its sprocket and chain on the mantle? :msp_mellow:

Memoirs from a time past.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 26, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Crescent wasn't too bad and 16ga is getting to be rare.
> There is some collector value.
> 
> How bad is the stock buggered?
> ...



I am refering to the rubber cushion on the butt stock. Do you think that is original? I think the gun is worth a couple hundred or so. For the time being I am going to leave my Elmer Fudd alone. I haven't fired it, kinda scared to. Its not damascus... I don't think it is. I am into this old stuff for show. I appreciate the offer, it sure is a beut.
I traded my pos motorcycle for it.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 26, 2011)

Nah, That pad isn't original. Crescent-Davis guns all had Bakelite plates, and they don't last long when used.
Unless the LOP was shortened, a replacement plate would bring it back to original..try Numerich arms.

It's gotta be Damascus.Well done pattern welding is hard to discern, but get out a loupe or magnifying glass and it shows up. Low brass loads should be safe still, but it is better to remote fire it for the first time.

Cool old Shotgun either way!
12ga doubles are too "Fat in the ankles", 20's are too whippy, and the 16ga was always "Just right".
The 12 really had no advantage untill the heavy 2-3/4" loads come on the scene, and the old 16double is still about the perfect Bunny gun.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 27, 2011)

smilin possum said:


> Good point but that $500 paper opens up 3 cans of worms. As you may know some of those worms ain't no way shape or form nice to deal with. Just saying. Me likey the small hand cannons also.



In Tx its $200, theres another cheap way to go....You can buy a shotgun with a pistol grip installed from the factory. Then you pay a $15 tax stamp to register it any other weapon and you can cut the barrel as small as you want. Like these...

View attachment 208792


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 27, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Nah, That pad isn't original. Crescent-Davis guns all had Bakelite plates, and they don't last long when used.
> Unless the LOP was shortened, a replacement plate would bring it back to original..try Numerich arms.
> 
> It's gotta be Damascus.Well done pattern welding is hard to discern, but get out a loupe or magnifying glass and it shows up. Low brass loads should be safe still, but it is better to remote fire it for the first time.
> ...




loupe  What is this? (Something I don't have. Yet.)

Low brass loads should be safe still, I used to load my low brass, high base shells hotter than the high brass, low base.

but it is better to remote fire it for the first time.

Much better than the last time!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 27, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Stihl Sawing, your neighbor is bringing me a toy tomorrow.
> 
> Bang Bang Bang


Which neighbor and what toy.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 27, 2011)

A r


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 27, 2011)

Why would you cut the barrells off? Then what? Can't hunt birds, deer, squirrels or rabbits with it. Or shoot skeet.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 27, 2011)

Softwoodsrule said:


> Why would you cut the barrells off? Then what? Can't hunt birds, deer, squirrels or rabbits with it. Or shoot skeet.



You would be surprised in how many people dont really hunt that have guns. I dont like to hunt, i think its boring unless i got the chance to track elk or something. Sawed off shotgun is mainly only used for Home Defense. These serbu super shottys would be perfect in a car or truck since they are so small. I would be dissapointed if they chopped the barrel off of a nice remington 1100 or another semi auto shotty. Those are nice for skeet which i do enjoy. But hunting eh its kinda lame doesnt really wind my watch.


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 27, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> In Tx its $200, theres another cheap way to go....You can buy a shotgun with a pistol grip installed from the factory. Then you pay a $15 tax stamp to register it any other weapon and you can cut the barrel as small as you want. Like these...
> 
> View attachment 208792



That's pretty cool! Here you have the 18" rule. Any shorter and they class it as a weapon of mass destruction. I think with a class 3 license you can have one not sure. But as always us ligit owners can't have what the crooks and felons have. 

I agree with ya on the hunting I can't do as much as I did at one time. I do like to shoot. LP and me are always shooting around here. I'm really into handguns for long and short distance.


----------



## leadarrows (Nov 27, 2011)

My vote...don't cut an old double like that...and if you do...a pipe cutter won't work on a double.


----------

